# ISO Personal Pontoon



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Looking around for a 9ft personal pontoon with motor mount, I’m wanting to upgrade from the belly boat. I think I have kicked around in the tube long enough.

If anybody is looking to get rid of one and it’s in good shape let me know. 

I am going to have my eyes watching different sites for a boat for next little bit.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The 'toons with a motor mount usually has it on the far edge right behind the seat. Its a PITA to try and manipulate, steer or adjust thrust. 

I saw a guy with a custom mount on a 'toon that was genius and I immediately built one for myself. 

You take 1/2" copper plumbing pipe, 4 elbows & 2 T's and make a large "U" that fits in the holes where your foot rests go in. You can get the spring pole clips off ebay for peanuts. Now, you can put the motor at arms reach comfortably in front of you but still low enough not to interfere with casting. I haven't had too many issues working fish past it in the water, and honestly you can lift/tilt the motor out of the water if it is a problem.

Motor in front of you, not behind... that's my advice.


-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

DallanC said:


> The 'toons with a motor mount usually has it on the far edge right behind the seat. Its a PITA to try and manipulate, steer or adjust thrust.
> 
> I saw a guy with a custom mount on a 'toon that was genius and I immediately built one for myself.
> 
> ...


That's great advice, do you happen to have a photo of this setup?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have an old picture posted... go down a few posts below this one in the "Day of Mourning" thread. That was the initial test build. I've since replaced the wood with a 4x8" piece of 1/4" thick aluminum I got off ebay, to make it more durable and waterproof. Its all painted now and looks nice.


-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

My first experience with a motor on a pontoon was a PIA. So I rotated the the handle/controller 180 degrees and problem solved. Simple 5 minute fix just rotate the handle so it's the same direction as the prop.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I did the same as Jerry and just flipped the head on my motor and I've never found it to be cumbersome at all. My dad and brother haven't and they just simply run theirs in reverse the whole time. They have 3 speed settings but since I've flipped mine I have 5...

I'm not sure I would like my motor being straight in front of me at my feet... I have occasional difficulties with line management in the heat of the moment and I could just imagine my line getting wrapped around the motor in front of me or even worse with sinking fly line down around the prop and potentially getting cut... at least if I have line issues with the motor running the line goes out in front of me away from the motor and prop on the factory mount.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I have enough cluster bombs myself. I'm trying to eliminate crap to get caught on. I saw guy with the motor between his legs up at Trial. It was a process for him just to get in the toon. Motor right in your face = no thanks. I'd be so jacked up lol

Its time to start thinking about fishing!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I have enough cluster bombs myself. I'm trying to eliminate crap to get caught on. I saw guy with the motor between his legs up at Trial. It was a process for him just to get in the toon. Motor right in your face = no thanks. I'd be so jacked up lol


What kind of pontoon was it? I still have to lean forward to reach mine when in the down position. Plenty of room to deal with fish, cast etc. When fighting a fish I've yet to get caught up on the motor, and worst case its simple enough to tilt it out of the way.

IDK... I'm tired of fighting wind and waves with the oars, I love a motor. My wife last year had a shoulder spasm that brought her to tears. She couldnt row to (literally) save her life. My son had to row over in the other 'toon and tow her back to shore (half a mile). Guess what she got for Christmas this year 8)

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

DallanC said:


> What kind of pontoon was it? I still have to lean forward to reach mine when in the down position. Plenty of room to deal with fish, cast etc. When fighting a fish I've yet to get caught up on the motor, and worst case its simple enough to tilt it out of the way.
> 
> IDK... I'm tired of fighting wind and waves with the oars, I love a motor. My wife last year had a shoulder spasm that brought her to tears. She couldnt row to (literally) save her life. My son had to row over in the other 'toon and tow her back to shore (half a mile). Guess what she got for Christmas this year 8)
> 
> -DallanC


I don't recall the brand of toon he had but the motor mount was a DIY.

At times I like a motor while trolling a sinking line. But I seem to catch more fish if I'm rowing.


----------

